# Finally Now Introducing



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 27, 2009)

I just love this stallion... He is super sweet but alas I have no use for a colt so he is getting gelded this fall. My daughter just loves him though and he is still adjusting to her but he's coming around... He sure thinks he is hot stuff though.. I can't thank Kelley and Judy of Hardings Living Legends for him. I can't wait to get out and show this boy... Maybe just maybe I will be able to dink around with him at Congress next year. Anyhow I wont keep you waiting any longer... Here is my new boy. Hope you all enjoy my boy.. He is just enjoying being a pony right now... Hince the dirt.. LOL... I think he looks great..






KL Tax Man of Baker

40" ASPC Classic Stallion

4 years old and as black as they come


----------



## crponies (Aug 27, 2009)

Congrats! He looks great.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you.... He is such a good boy with little kids too..


----------



## Keri (Aug 29, 2009)

Pretty boy! You should try to make it over to Ogden, UT for some of our shows. We're getting quite a few ponies at our shows now.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 30, 2009)

Keri,

I was actually just thinking about that....Hubby and I were talking about it and how much I really want to show him... Here in Colorado we really are lacking AMHR shows as it is and because of that ASPC shows are nonexistant... Is there anyway you can hook me up with some more information about the shows out there....


----------

